# Solved: USB drive can't be used



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

hey I've got an mp3 player(siren 4gb player) that is like a regular usb drive but it can play music. anyways I had to upgrade windows media player 9 to WMP11 and when I did something strange happened. I can't see any of the files on the player when I'm on my computer at home. when I'm on any other computer it shows all of my files. can someone help me out here?


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

can anyone help?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello.

On my 512 MB iPod shuffle, it has to be associated with a particular computer. If I connect it to a different computer, I have to re-associate it. PERHAPS all you need to do is re-associate your Siren device.

Another possible cause is that some libraries can not be read by all players. On the other computer, are using WMP? If so, which version?

I can use my iPod Shuffle to transport files [ data, images, songs ] from PC 1 to PC 2, but I can only listen to songs if I load them to the iPod shuffle using iTunes. This might be your problem.

Which model Siren?

Which version of Windows?

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You might want to ask the moderator to move this thread to the multimedia forum. To do so, left click on the red / white triangle. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

the problem I'm having is that I could use the player as a standard usb drive and I could see all of the files on the player but couldn't see the songs that came with the player. the thing that made me get worried was the fact that once I installed WMP 11 that I could only see the songs that came on the computer. I'm using the latest version of Windows XP(service pack 2 not 3 beta). I've tried rolling back to WMP9 but that didn't help at all. the problem is that I could see all of the files right up untill I started the install of WMP11 but now I can't. this is the player that I am having the problem with:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4809697


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you read this, or something similar? 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/readme.aspx

"Cannot play music using a digital media receiver after installing Windows Media Player 11"

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Try these. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/using.mspx

http://support.microsoft.com/ph/11372

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0109.mspx

Source:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p="w..."+library+site:microsoft.com&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks for the links. I will try them tonight and see if they work. I will reply tomorrow if they did or didn't work.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l:
You are welcomed. 

I will cross my fingers, toes & nose hairs for you. 


RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

those links didn't work. I have noticed that my device is now coming up as an MTP device instead of as a Disc Drive as it was being read as before. is there any way to make it go back to reading as a Disc Drive instead of as an MTP device.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by "those links didn't work". Do you mean that the links do not provide the information you seek, or that the links are dead. 

I tried them, < 2 minutes ago, at which time they were active. 

What is an "MTP"? 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

What happened between "before" and "now"?

Do you mean that your device is now listed as a Media Transport Player, or Media Transport Protocol device? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol

Where is that information listed; computer; device manager; disk management?

Please send a screen shot.

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

ok you know when you plug in a device through a usb port? well it says found new hardware then it says MTP device. the usb connected icon doesn't show on the taskbar at all. and the link you have given is what my device is now showing as.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

With your USB device connected, please send screen shots of: 
"my computer" 

"device manager" 
If there is a "+" to the left of Universal Serial Bus controllers" please click on the "+" to change it to a "-"
Also, please click on "view", at the top. Then, be sure there is a check mark to the left of "show hidden devices". 
In Device Manager, do the same for "other devices" and "unknown devices" if they are present. 

"disk management"
Be sure the screen is maximized. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

ok I will try to do that tonight. thanks for all the help.


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

here is a download link for the zip with the pics in it. if you need more pics of the problem please tell me and I will get them for you.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/scruz3

something to note here is that the player was in called a disc drive and a mass storage drive before and now its just an MTP device. on every other computer I've connected the usb drive to it shows as a disc drive and a mass storage drive and gets a drive letter name(D:,F:, etc...)


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You are welcomed. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l:
Which siren device have you? 
Per http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/01/irivers-first-siren-dap-the-dp250, iRiver purchased Siren, mid 2007.

If you have product support page, please provide a link.

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

please check the wall-mart link I provided on page 1. that is the device that I have.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

At http://www.iriver.com/support/ask.asp

I searched for:
product "I'm not sure"
and the terms: USB MTP

1 of the hits: "Windows Media Player or PC does not recognize your player (for MTP)"

Please read this:
"	Hello! This is Alice. Type in a question or a phrase and press "Go" below. You will get the best results by asking one question at a time.
Guest: [All] usb mtp
Alice: From your question, I found those questions maybe matched:
Guest: Windows Media Player or PC does not recognize your player (for MTP)
Alice: Please make sure you have Windows XP and Windows Service Pack 2 installed on your computer before proceeding.

.Upgrade to the latest version of Windows Media Player 10 - version 10.00.00.3802. Do this even if you already have Windows Media Player 10, unless you have this exact numeral version. You can check by clicking on Help in Windows Media Player and choosing about Windows Media Player. You can download the latest version at www.windowsmedia.com.

.Upgrade the security components of your digital media player so you can play protected files on your computer. If the Upgrade button is grayed out your computer is already updated. You can get this upgrade at http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/Indivsite/en/indivit.asp.

.Format the device to ensure that any existing multiple root licenses are removed from the device. Different players are formatted differently. Please check our support pages or your player's manual for instructions on how to format. (The format can be done only through "MTP updater".) .Apply a hot fix. Future syncs (transfers) will not result in multiple root licenses being copied to the device. Use the link below to download the hot fix file: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...ced1d032/WindowsMedia10-KB902344-x86-INTL.exe

.Save the file to your desktop when prompted to save the file.

.Follow the on screen directions to install the patch.

.Once the installation completes click Finish."

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

That does not tell me which device you have. Sometimes, problems occur across a product line. Sometimes, problems occur ONLY with a specific product. 

Please attach the images using the "go advanced" button. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

here is the link to what my product is:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4809697


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have already visited that site. Please find a support site at iriver, iriveramerica or some other site owned by the vendor. 

What the the model of your device? 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I downloaded the program from the last link you gave me and I got this error:
This software update can only be applied to Windows Media Format SDK. If you have Windows Media Format SDK installed but still see this message, your version already includes this software update.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Which version of WMP is currently installed? 

Please attach the images using the "go advanced" button. 

I have already visited that site. Please find a support site at iriver, iriveramerica or some other site owned by the vendor.

What the the model of your device? 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

this link might be of some help:
http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product_Id=4205134&JRSource=googlebase.datafeed.SM3+SIR103


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

here is the version of windows media player that I have:
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=81&u=11223516


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l:
Thanks. 

Unfortunately, I am unable to locate the product at iriver.com and iriveramerica.com 

Please provide the screen shots I requested. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

did you download the stuff from the sendspace download link that I gave.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to the page, but the images are not visible. 

I will not download files unless I am certain that they are malware free. 

Please provide the screen shots I requested. 

Providing the screen shots, at this thread, gives those who view this thread, in an attempt to help YOU, ready access the the images. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

here is the link to the website of the company:
http://www.sirenplayer.com/


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

here are the pics that I have made.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

That's a start. I read the manual, but found nothing that discusses your problem. 
http://www.sirenplayer.com/support/Siren4GBManual.pdf

Now, the screen shots, please.

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I've attached several pics to the post above yours. are they the ones that you were asking for?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the screen shots. 

Which version of Windows are you running? 

Please provide this one.
Disk Management 

RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer"
Left click "manage".
Maximize the screen.
On the left, left click "disk management".
Be sure the window is maximized. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

What is "my computer\siren digital audio player"? 

Please provide a screen shot of properties of siren digital audio player, in "my computer". 

Thanks. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

more screenshots.


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

a screenshot that shows what version of windows I'm running.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l:
Thanks.

Your computer is running Windows XP Home SP2.

You are running WMP 11.

Open WMP 11. 
to the right of the <- & -> arrow buttons, RIGHT click.
Left click "view"
Left click "classic menus".
Now, left click "tools" >> options >> devices
Is your Siren Player listed?

In post #7 of this thread, I recommended 3 sites. 
Have you tried to sync your player with WMP 11? 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/howto/mp11/default.mspx#ERC

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/howto/mp11/sync.aspx

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Did you follow these steps?

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...enotrecognizedafterinstallingWindowsMediaPlay

Device not recognized after installing Windows Media Player 11
Some devices that support the Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) might not be recognized in Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP.

If you encounter this issue, perform the following procedure.

1.
Uninstall the device in Device Manager by performing the steps in Issues with devices after removing Windows Media Player.
2.
Disconnect the portable device from your computer.
3.
Reconnect the device to your computer.
4.
Start Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP and verify that your device is recognized and displays in the Player.

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

the device is listed. I have tried to sync my player with WMP 11 but it only gets one song on at a time before my player stops responding.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Your computer meets the minimum requirements for WMP 11, but not the recommended qualities. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/11/readme.aspx#Minimumsystemrequirements
512 MB is recommended; your PC has 384 MB ram.

Did you try these steps to go back to WMP 9? 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...aspx#RollingbacktoapreviousversionofthePlayer

Rolling back to a previous version of the Player
Windows Media Player is a feature of the Windows operating system and cannot be removed entirely. However, in Windows XP, you can roll back to the version of the Player that was previously on your computer.

You must be logged on as an administrator or a member of the Administrators group to perform the following procedure.

1.
Disconnect any portable music or video devices that might be attached to your computer.
2.
Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
3.
In the Category View of Control Panel, click Add or Remove Programs, and then click Remove a program.
4.
Click Windows Media Player 11, and then click Remove.
If Windows Media Player 11 is not displayed in the list of currently installed programs, then try the following:
1.
At the top of the list, select the Show updates check box.
2.
In the Windows XP - Software Updates section, click Windows Media Player 11, and then click Change/Remove.
5.
In each of the two confirmation dialog boxes that appear, click OK.
6.
When the rollback process is complete (it might take several minutes), click Restart.
7.
Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
8.
In the Category View of Control Panel, click Add or Remove Programs, and then click Remove a program.
9.
Click Windows Media Format 11 Runtime, and then click Remove.
If Windows Media Format 11 Runtime is not displayed in the list of currently installed programs, then try the following:
1.
At the top of the list, select the Show updates check box.
2.
In the Windows XP - Software Updates section, click Windows Media Format 11 Runtime, and then click Change/Remove.
If you installed a non-US English version of Windows Media Player 11, the instructions in the dialog boxes that are mentioned in steps 9, 10, and 11 might appear in English.
10.
In the first confirmation dialog box that appears, click OK.
11.
In the second confirmation dialog box that appears, select the Do you want to continue with the rollback? check box, and then click OK.
12.
When the rollback process is complete (it might take several minutes to complete), click Restart.
13.
Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
14.
In the Category View of Control Panel, click Add or Remove Programs, and then click Remove a program.
15.
Click Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0.0, and then click Remove.
16.
Follow the instructions that appear in the Software Update Removal Wizard.
If the Wudf01000 confirmation dialog box appears, click Yes to continue. When the software removal process is complete (it might take several minutes to complete), click Finish.

Note If you remove Windows Media Player 11 and the Windows Media Format 11 Runtime, and then encounter error C00D271D ("A problem has occurred in the Digital Rights Management component. Contact Microsoft product support."), you might be able to resolve the problem by installing the Windows Media Format 9.5 Runtime. For information about installing the Runtime, in the Microsoft Knowledge Base, see article 891122, "Update for Windows Media Digital Rights Management-enabled players."
You might not be able to roll back to a previous version of the Player if the hidden folder $NtUninstallwmp11$ is deleted from your computer. Some non-Microsoft programs (such as CCleaner) delete this folder in an attempt to remove unwanted files from your computer.

Create a system restore point.

Backup your important data.

Uninstall WMP 11 per the instructions, from Microsoft, above. 


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l:

Do you keep WMP open while transferring files? 
"You close Windows Media Player while the transfer is in progress."
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935552

You might want to contact tech support for your Siren player. Perhaps a firmware upgrade, if available, will make your device usable.

See http://www.geekzone.co.nz/alasta/733 
"The whole experience becomes even more painful when copying songs to my memory card. Whilst Media Player 11 conveniently detects my USB 2.0 card reader and treats it as a 'mobile device' "

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I contacted tech support about 2 weeks ago and they still haven't emailed me back. and yes I keep WMP11 open.


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I will try to roll-back to WMP9 tonight and see what happens. hopefully I can get my computer back to seeing my drive as a mass storage drive and not an MTP device.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l: 
OK. 

Best of success. 

Please post your results in this thread. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd like to say that so far the rollback didn't work, but yesterday our internet at home wasn't working so I couldn't download the windows media format 9.5 runtime though. I hope that once that program is installed that it makes my usb drive work.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you completed each step of those noted earlier? 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

I have completed all of the steps that you gave me. all I need now is to download the Windows Media Format 9.5 runtime and see if they corrects the problem. I'm hoping it does as I've got a lot of stuff to download for my game projects.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l: 
OK. 

Keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

well I downloaded and installed the program and it didn't help. I must also note that now my player doesn't show up in the my computer section. am I doing something wrong?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Rats. 

Turn off your computer. 

Disconnect your Siren Player. 

Turn on your computer. 

Connect your Siren Player. 

Does Windows notify you of a device connected? 

What is in "my computer"? 

Open WMP. 
Help > about
Which version is listed? 
Tools > options > devices

Is your player there? 

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

my computer. you know on the desktop. it tells you what devices are connected(hard drive, cd roms, dvd) I have rolled back to WMP9. I am notified of an MTP device being connected to the computer but that is it.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l: 
Turn off your computer.
Remove your USB Drive. 
Turn on your computer.

Please send a screen shot of device manager.
RIGHT click "my computer"
Left click "manage"
maximize the screen
On the left, left click "device manager". 
Send a screen shot.

Turn off your computer.

Turn on your computer. 
Connect the USB drive. 
Send a screen shot of the notice.

After the notice disappears:

1. 
Open WMP.
Help > about
Which version is listed?
Tools > options > devices

Is your player there?

2. 
Send a screen shot of "my computer"

3. 
Send a screen shot of "device manager"

4. 
Go to event viewer.
Look for errors OR warnings that occurred at the time your computer most recently notified you that an MTP device is / was being connected to your computer.

start > run >eventvwr
Look for errors in "application", "internet explorer" and "system"
Go to properties of the error or warning.
Left click on the double page icon, which will copy the information to your clipboard.
Return to this thread & paste into a reply.

How to create a screen shot.
Creating a screen shot requires:
1. a keyboard with a key labeled "Print Screen". This may be abbreviated "PrtScn", "PrntScn", or some other variation. It is usually to the right of the F12 key
2. a destination program. Microsoft WordPad, and Paint, which are built into Windows 95 and beyond, as well as Microsoft Word, not a part of Windows will suffice. My favorite is Paint, because it provides the greatest versatility. Unfortunately, Paint saves images, by default, as bitmap files [ .bmp ], which are very large files. Paint also provides editing features. 
2.a. To open Paint
left click "start"
left click "programs" [ or "all programs" ]
left click "accessories
Left click "paint"
3. Press the "PrtScn" [ or similar button ] on your keyboard.
4. Open the destination program [ see # 2 above ].
5. Maximize the screen of the destination program.
6. Left "edit" across the top.
7. Left click "paste".
8. Save the file to your "Desktop", "My Documents", or other location of your choice.
8.a. If using Paint, save it as a .jpg / .jpeg.
Left click "file"
Left clicks "save as".
Near the bottom, where it says "save as type", left click on the down pointing arrow.
look for jpeg or jpg.
Left click on jpeg or jpg.

Come back to this forum & thread.
Left click the button "go advanced".
Left click the button "manage attachments".
Browse to the location of the file.
After you have found the file, left click the button "upload".
When finished, left click "close window".
Left click the button "submit reply".

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/screenshot.mspx

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Take a look at "Device Not Recognized" at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/wi...enotrecognizedafterinstallingWindowsMediaPlay

Some devices that support the Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) might not be recognized in Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP.

If you encounter this issue, perform the following procedure.

1.
Uninstall the device in Device Manager by performing the steps in Issues with devices after removing Windows Media Player.
2.
Disconnect the portable device from your computer.
3.
Reconnect the device to your computer.
4.
Start Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP and verify that your device is recognized and displays in the Player.

RF123


----------



## lilmanjs (Oct 28, 2006)

hey I thought I would mention I got my player working. my brother opened up an email he shouldn't have opened and caused a virus that would log me off everytime I would log on. we re-installed Windows XP(kept all of the files) and the virus seems to be gone and all that stuff.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

l: 
That is 1 solution.

I suggest that you read these pages, to learn how to avoid virus & other malware problems. 
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/603635-general-security-information-how-tighten.html

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/603629-security-help-tools.html

Please mark this case solved, using the thread tools menu.

RF123 
unsubscribed


----------

